# RTP - Applet Starthilfe



## Blakh (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin nun schon ne Weile am googlen und suchen. Folgendes: Ich bastel ein Applet, welches mit RTP Sprache empfangen und senden soll (an einen Server, welcher schon existiert). Soviel wie ich gelesen habe, benutzen viele dafür JMF. Aber ich finde es nicht so gut, dass der Client dann anscheinend JMF installiert haben muss.

Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis auf ein Framework, Lib etc. geben (free), welches für meine Zwecke brauchbar sind? Oder ist es besser, das mit JMF zu machen?! Stehe auf dem Schlauch :bahnhof: . Ist das Erste mal, dass ich sowas mache.

Danke im voraus


----------



## HoaX (17. Mai 2010)

Du kannst doch selbst JMF mitliefern. Is doch auch nix anderes wie ne andere Lib.


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2010)

In der FAQ (http://www.java-forum.org/applets/4482-verweigert-browser-anzeige-java-applets.html) wird auch gezeigt, wie man Applets so einbindet, dass dem Client externe Bibliotheken mit ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Blakh (17. Mai 2010)

Also soll ich dafür JMF benutzen? Und ich muss die sound.jar und jmf.jar einfach als archive Parameter mit dranhängen und es läuft? Das müsste ich dann mal probieren, wenn ich die Libs in eclipse zum laufen gebracht habe  :


http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/100443-jmf-eclipse-access-restriction.html

 ... Danke erstmal


----------



## Blakh (21. Mai 2010)

Ok es scheint so zu funktionieren. Also die sound.jar und die jmf.jar angehängt, die teile signiert und es geht. Vllt. sollte ich allerdings das ganze heut Abend auf einem Rechner ohne jmf testen.


----------



## Blakh (25. Mai 2010)

Leider funktioniert es so nicht:



> java.lang.RuntimeException: No permission to capture from applets



Diese Meldung kommt, wenn ich JMF deinstalliere und die libs ans Applet anhänge, wie vorgeschlagen. Hat irgendwer eine Idee? Applet ist signiert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2010)

Hast du die anderen Libs auch signiert?
Wird dir beim Start ein Dialog angezeigt?
Wie sieht dein Applet-Tag aus?


----------



## Blakh (25. Mai 2010)

Leider wirst du mir da nicht helfen koennen ... soweit wie ich gelesen habe, kann man das nicht umgehen, da man die Einstellung nur mit installiertem jmf machen kann. Ich muss irgendwie versuchen, anders das Mikro anzusteuern als mit Manager.getDataSource(..) .


----------

